# b&s 14.5 intek carb problem



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi guys. I have a intek engine with a nikki carb. It had been hard to start and keep running so i removed and cleaned out. It will start and stay running now but it only runs smooth at half choke. The float which is plastic hangs down to body and i dont see anyway to adjust to get it paralell without breaking it. Is this normal or what else may be wrong. It sounds like its missing when at full throttle Any help? Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

When you say the float hangs down to the body,I presume you have it upside down ? If so,you will have to replace the float,as they are not adjustable.
HOWEVER, if you have to run it with the choke "ON",you might want to check for air leaks at the carb/manifold,and manifold/engine .
Also check to make sure that the jets and passages are clean.


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Got it figured out there junk for one thing. The float apparantly is ok the needle is spring loaded so it shuts off way before it gets that far. The flimsy ass gasket they have in it shifted after assembly. Got thet taken care of and now she runs good just needed a good cleaning. Thanks for the response


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I changed the Walbro carb on my Kohler engine to a Nikki (see post"CARB WORK"),and it runs great ! The parts for the Nikki are easier to get,and a lot cheaper than the Walbro!
They are a strange set up,but are easily cleaned,so I'll stick with it.
I'm glad you found the problem,though . Carb problems can drive you nuts,at times !


----------

